# partner visa: Any former cancer patients who successfully migrated??



## auslee (May 12, 2014)

hi everyone,
my partner is a former cancer patient (thyroid cancer) and had his whole thyroid removed. He is given an all clear by the doctor and is now on a hormone tablet and calcium tablets for life. The tablets are really inexpensive.

is their anyone with a similar situation (or maybe another illness etc) that has successfully passed the application and migrated, and can share your experience with me? 

thank you everyone...im really lost about what to do.... because the health checks are quite subjective...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi auslee - how long has it been since he's been cancer-free? My understanding is that a period of time must go by, a certain number of years, before they consider it not an issue. I'm not exactly sure how long, though. You definitely will want to get a letter from his oncologist to take to to the panel doctor exam - it will need to specify diagnosis, treatment, prognosis, current medications/treatment, and whether the doctor thinks anticipated costs of future treatment will be high or not. 

If it's been 5+ years, you'd most likely be fine with that letter from the specialist. If it's been a shorter period of time, I'd highly recommend a consult with a migration agent who specializes in medical cases. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are two who are frequently mentioned here and on other forums. I picked George as my agent (I have other health issues) and I found him and his staff to be great.


----------



## auslee (May 12, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi auslee - how long has it been since he's been cancer-free? My understanding is that a period of time must go by, a certain number of years, before they consider it not an issue. I'm not exactly sure how long, though. You definitely will want to get a letter from his oncologist to take to to the panel doctor exam - it will need to specify diagnosis, treatment, prognosis, current medications/treatment, and whether the doctor thinks anticipated costs of future treatment will be high or not.
> 
> If it's been 5+ years, you'd most likely be fine with that letter from the specialist. If it's been a shorter period of time, I'd highly recommend a consult with a migration agent who specializes in medical cases. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are two who are frequently mentioned here and on other forums. I picked George as my agent (I have other health issues) and I found him and his staff to be great.


Hi collegegirl, 
it has only been one year since he is cancer-free.. mhmm thats what we were worried about..
But thank you so much for your advice, it was really informative!


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Auslee,

Any update on your partner's visa application? Was he successful with the medical exam? My husband also had thyroid cancer in 2012/13, and my concern is that it'll be a problem when applying for his partner visa. Let me know!


----------



## auslee (May 12, 2014)

Suz said:


> Hi Auslee,
> 
> Any update on your partner's visa application? Was he successful with the medical exam? My husband also had thyroid cancer in 2012/13, and my concern is that it'll be a problem when applying for his partner visa. Let me know!


Hi Suz,
We just got all our documents ready and are going to apply next month in early june (without the medical report)- we will provide them later when they request it, as they only last for 6 months (and we dont know how long it will take for them to process out application). if we hand in the medical reports along with the application, and they haven't got around to doing our application within those 6 months, the report will expire and we will have to buy another one.

When i get some type of result i all update this post


----------



## vechay (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Auslee/Suz

A friend of mine had her visa granted recently, only 6 months after she was cleared of breast cancer. 

Her case was referred to MOC and was requested to submit a letter from her oncologist. Her prognosis was really good and got her visa 2 weeks after.

Don't lose hope, cancer can be beaten and given a good prognosis it is no longer a hindrance to getting an approval.

Good luck and please keep us posted. I'm sure there are other people on the same situation who would love to know that your visas has been granted.


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

vechay said:


> Hi Auslee/Suz
> 
> A friend of mine had her visa granted recently, only 6 months after she was cleared of breast cancer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Auslee and vechay! We went ahead and submitted his application for a Partner Visa. We'll see what they say. If they require a letter from his oncologist, we can get that for them. I will keep you posted!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

That is great news, as I had thyroid cancer removed in June 2011. It's been over 4 years now with no issues and once I make it to June 2016, I'll be completely clear. Just had a checkup and everything is still good with little to no chance of recurrence. My issue...I don't even have an oncologist anymore. So not sure how to go about getting a letter for this? I still have time before I will complete my medical for the 189 skilled visa. Maybe contact the original doctor? I'm going to order my medical records from that time period so that I can take them with me to my medical exam when I have it. Any thoughts? BTW, will be onshore in a little under a week.


----------



## HaleyAus (Sep 15, 2015)

Suz said:


> Thanks Auslee and vechay! We went ahead and submitted his application for a Partner Visa. We'll see what they say. If they require a letter from his oncologist, we can get that for them. I will keep you posted!


Just wondering if you ended up getting your visa?


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

HaleyAus said:


> Just wondering if you ended up getting your visa?


No word yet. We applied in May 2015 and have had no contact. I called the Embassy in Ottawa last week, and they told me they generally make first contact between months 5-8 requesting health and criminal checks. If that's the case, then we may hear from them next month!

Once he goes for his health check, I'll update you on the circumstances surrounding his cancer history! Fingers crossed that it's not an issue!


----------



## HaleyAus (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, thanks so much for the response! 
Good luck and I'll also let you know how my husband goes! 
We have just done the medical  fingers crossed!


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

HaleyAus said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the response!
> Good luck and I'll also let you know how my husband goes!
> We have just done the medical  fingers crossed!


Ooooh! Can you tell me about the medical? Did your husband have cancer? If so, did they specifically ask about it?


----------



## HaleyAus (Sep 15, 2015)

Suz said:


> Ooooh! Can you tell me about the medical? Did your husband have cancer? If so, did they specifically ask about it?


Yeah my husband had testicular cancer in April this year. He had surgery and one round preventive chemo to decrease the risk something might have spread.

The medical community was straight forward. He didn't ask him about the cancer but my husband offered the information. We talked about that afterwards and we both felt it was the right and only thing to have done. The doctor just asked him to get a letter from his oncologist to submit with his CT scan.

The thing that worries me the most is that at the bottom of the letter from his oncologist it states that in the next five years there is a 6% chance of reoccurrence.. I know that very little, I just hope the Aussie government sees it that way.. We have a beautiful 17month old daughter and I really want to take her "home" there are so many cuddles waiting for her on the other side of the world!


----------



## HaleyAus (Sep 15, 2015)

Medical Exam* not medical community


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

HaleyAus said:


> Medical Exam* not medical community


First and foremost, I just want to say how happy I am to hear that your hubby is healthy and doing well. I know all too well the stress that comes along with a sick partner and trying to raise young children. So I'm glad he's better!

Like you, we'll be honest during the medical exam. Are you in Canada?


----------



## HaleyAus (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you! You too! 
No, we are in Israel!


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

Just an update. Hubby had thyroid cancer in 2013 and went for his medical exam last month. He was honest about the cancer (thyroid removed and now on pills for the rest of his life). The doctor noted these things and submitted to Aus Immi. They didn't ask for anything more from us (i.e. letter from oncologist), and we received notification of his partner visa being approved today!


----------



## Romh (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Suz,

Great to hear about your successful visa application, thank you for sharing that information. it makes me feel more positive about my partner's situation. She didn't have cancer, but did have iodine treatment last year to kill off the thyroid gland as she suffered from a hyperactive thyroid. She also has to take pills for the rest of her life. Fingers crossed for her medical!


----------



## vechay (Jun 14, 2012)

Suz said:


> Just an update. Hubby had thyroid cancer in 2013 and went for his medical exam last month. He was honest about the cancer (thyroid removed and now on pills for the rest of his life). The doctor noted these things and submitted to Aus Immi. They didn't ask for anything more from us (i.e. letter from oncologist), and we received notification of his partner visa being approved today!


Congrats Suz and thanks for sharing the great news. This thread will surely help a lot of applicants in similar situation.

Just like your hubby, my friend has been honest with her bc as the doctor didn't even noticed the small scar from lumpectomy.

Wishing you and your hubby all the best that Australia has to offer.

Vechay


----------



## Suz (Feb 25, 2015)

Romh said:


> Hi Suz,
> 
> Great to hear about your successful visa application, thank you for sharing that information. it makes me feel more positive about my partner's situation. She didn't have cancer, but did have iodine treatment last year to kill off the thyroid gland as she suffered from a hyperactive thyroid. She also has to take pills for the rest of her life. Fingers crossed for her medical!


I'm sure it won't be a problem. His doctor even said, "You had cancer. They cut it out. Now you're on pills. End of story." Lol! So, we're thankful that it wasn't an issue, and I suspect your wife's situation won't be an issue either.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

So happy to hear this, Suz!! That is wonderful! 

I just saw the doctor here in WA yesterday and I got great news. Still cancer free and as of next month (5 years from treatments), I am officially cured! So, after getting that news, plus hearing about your hubby's partner visa approval, I am feeling confident that I won't have to worry about the medical exam holding me back from my 189 skilled visa. 

I wonder if anyone else had any news yet? Romh? HaleyAus?


----------



## gabrielmcl (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm glad to hear those stories!

I expect my EOI to come out soon (probably in mid-September), so we are already taking care of all the requirements in order to try a direct grant. I have scheduled health examinations prior to lodging the visa, using "My Health Declarations".

The only thing that bothers us is that my wife had a melanoma removed in 2012. She has passed an Australian health check before in 2013, for a 457 visa, and DIBP granted the visa even though the melanoma removal was quite recent. I am very hopeful that I will have no complications this time (4 years later, and no recurrence).

I'll post the outcomes in the next months, for the benefit of this forum (which is extremely useful!).

It would be great to know the developments of your cases as well.

Best!
Gabriel


----------

